# No salt blocks in Wyoming



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Salt blocks and mineral attractants are illegal in Wyoming.

http://www.forwolves.org/ralph/tetonsalt.htm


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,
Ya saved me having look that one up!

Guess I'll leave the mineral blocks home.....

Thanks Goob


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Forwolves.org? Is the author mad because the evil outfitters are killing all the elk that the wolves want to eat?? Let me work up a tear.----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Forwolves.org? Is the author mad because the evil outfitters are killing all the elk that the wolves want to eat?? Let me work up a tear.----SS


The author is an outfitter and a good one. He is honorable, follows the rules of fair chase, and is a reasonable person, rare traits in these parts lately.

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe Lonetree and One-eye can do some research to see why those salt "baiting stations" are being used so much more than normal use, in my option.
Also, it appears that those areas have been used as supplement salt drop areas for many, many years. Probably decades.
Some people have a hard time with change.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Maybe Lonetree and One-eye can do some research to see why those salt "baiting stations" are being used so much more than normal use, in my option.
> Also, it appears that those areas have been used as supplement salt drop areas for many, many years. Probably decades.
> Some people have a hard time with change.


The salt block stations are not "normal". The Absarokas adjacent to Yellowstone is not cow country. The salt blocks are illegal, use by big game outfitters to lure animals out of Yellowstone National Park. The author is disappointed that other outfitters have an unfair advantage over him by breaking the law and the Game & Fish does nothing.

If Wyoming changes the law and allows salt blocks I'll be the first to buy one. Until then it's illegal.

.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Information to know. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Well heck, let's line the entire Idaho Wyoming border with salt blocks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> The salt block stations are not "normal". The Absarokas adjacent to Yellowstone is not cow country.
> .


Absaroka county? If you do get caught using a salt block does this guy show up?










(Longmire: hands down my favorite show on TV)

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Absaroka county? If you do get caught using a salt block does this guy show up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWWD! What would Walt do


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

if you can find Absoroka County you can use salt blocks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wait, did Goob say we had permission to put salt blocks out on Absoroka ridge? SWEET! Thanks Goob! We won't shoot any wolves.------SS


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Salt lick are for wimps


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

hazmat said:


> Salt lick are for wimps


.....or maybe for animals that are experiencing mineral deficiencies due to metabolic dysfunction???----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hondodawg said:


> WWWD! What would Walt do


I binge watched every episode again on netflix in the past 3 days. Such a good show, cant wait for the next season. Tempted to run upto Cody for "Longmire days", the entire cast shows up and has a good time with people.

-DallanC


----------

